# My second harvest Lemon pie auto from fast buds



## DivineApegrowing (Jun 4, 2022)

Did some LST and used fox farm nutrients. Towards the end,  the plants started to experience a bad nute burn, but I’m not sure from what..... I was only feeding half the recommended dosage and using cal-mag , I also fed them black strap molasses but stopped because I thought that was causing the burn. I choose to chop them down @ day 75 , I could’ve let them go longer but was upset by the damaged looking leaves so started to flush last week , I’m going with a wet trim then will allow to dry in a herb drying rack. I really need help with not burning my plants... this is the 2nd time dealing with a bad nute burn but not over feeding them nutrients.... 











Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## DivineApegrowing (Jun 4, 2022)

my feeding schedule is like this....
Let’s say I feed them nutrients Monday,
I Let soil dry Tuesday
Then regular water maybe some cal mag Wednesday,
Then let soil dry thursday 
Then feed nutrients friday
Then repeat... am I doing too much??


----------



## pute (Jun 4, 2022)

How close are the lights.  Might be light burn.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 4, 2022)

DivineApegrowing said:


> my feeding schedule is like this....
> Let’s say I feed them nutrients Monday,
> I Let soil dry Tuesday
> Then regular water maybe some cal mag Wednesday,
> ...




yeah , something is off

try feeding them all the time after they get dry instead of plain water…and see if that makes a difference next run


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 4, 2022)

I'm still very new at this, but it looks to me like... Leaves are curled upward, that's heat stress or light burn. Yellow is mostly in old leaves, so nitrogen deficiency. Brown spots look like calcium deficiency which 99% of the time is the result of too low a PH.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 4, 2022)

Your problem may be PH and not nute burn. My last grow happend to be clones. one plant appeared to have cal mag deficiency but it was not responding to the cal mag the leaves just kept gettting crispier the closer they got to the buds. I found out to late in week five of flower that my PH runoff was not high enough for the plant to accept calmag. Even tho it was the ugliest plant ever when the trichomes were finally ready, it turned out to be really outstanding weed with heavy sticky delicious buds so I myself wouldn’t chop a plant just cause it has some ugly leaves. You have waited so long by this time you won’t even think about those ugly leaves when you are smoking the perfect weed.


----------



## DivineApegrowing (Jun 4, 2022)

pute said:


> How close are the lights.  Might be light burn.


I’m using a Mars hydro tsl 2000 , I was told to have the light around 22 inches from plant when budding. I also have it on max? Should I turn it down ... if that’s the case I should just sell my light and get a cheaper one that doesn’t go to 100% whats the purpose of having an expensive light if you can’t use the full capacity right? I’m using a 4x2 tent and I usually house 4 plants in 5 gal pots. My soil is fox farm ocean forest.


----------



## DivineApegrowing (Jun 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Your problem may be PH and not nute burn. My last grow happend to be clones. one plant appeared to have cal mag deficiency but it was not responding to the cal mag the leaves just kept gettting crispier the closer they got to the buds. I found out to late in week five of flower that my PH runoff was not high enough for the plant to accept calmag. Even tho it was the ugliest plant ever when the trichomes were finally ready, it turned out to be really outstanding weed with heavy sticky delicious buds so I myself wouldn’t chop a plant just cause it has some ugly leaves. You have waited so long by this time you won’t even think about those ugly leaves when you are smoking the perfect weed.


Do you think i ruined the potentially potent effects? I used a microscope and the trichomes where very cloudy and a few amber so hopefully I still get some good smoke.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 4, 2022)

Feel free to send me a test sample and I'll let ya know.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 4, 2022)

DivineApegrowing said:


> Do you think i ruined the potentially potent effects? I used a microscope and the trichomes where very cloudy and a few amber so hopefully I still get some good smoke.


I’m sure it will be great


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 4, 2022)

DivineApegrowing said:


> I’m using a Mars hydro tsl 2000 , I was told to have the light around 22 inches from plant when budding. I also have it on max? Should I turn it down ... if that’s the case I should just sell my light and get a cheaper one that doesn’t go to 100% whats the purpose of having an expensive light if you can’t use the full capacity right? I’m using a 4x2 tent and I usually house 4 plants in 5 gal pots. My soil is fox farm ocean forest.


I have the same light and run it 100% thru veg and flower. Just not seedling. Don’t worry your plant will be perfect in every way. I’m just sayin, just cause they are ugly that don’t mean they are going bad…


----------



## MechaniMan (Jun 4, 2022)

That's clear Burns, back light up


----------



## DivineApegrowing (Jun 4, 2022)

my other female is doing well she has 7 more days of flush, short plant with fat nugs


----------



## pute (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 5, 2022)

DivineApegrowing said:


> I’m using a Mars hydro tsl 2000 , I was told to have the light around 22 inches from plant when budding. I also have it on max? Should I turn it down ... if that’s the case I should just sell my light and get a cheaper one that doesn’t go to 100% whats the purpose of having an expensive light if you can’t use the full capacity right? I’m using a 4x2 tent and I usually house 4 plants in 5 gal pots. My soil is fox farm ocean forest.


What is the temperature in your tent? 22” above plants should be fine with that light turned up while your plant is an adult but if it’s hot in there You may need to cool it down a bit. is your other plant under the same light?  Are you running a vent system? It does appear that your leaves are curling and seeing some heat damage. Do you have fans in your ten for circulation of air? I just had this problem with the ugly plant I told you about. The other three plants living with her did not have the problems the crispy one did.  My problem had to do with PH. I changed to soil that was not preloaded my next grow to see if it would help. That ocean forest is pretty hot but I used it too on my first grow and did have good luck with it
another question, are your plants good and dried out when you give them a drink every other day? I can’t give my plants water that often but I water until I just get runoff and they don’t need it again for 4 or 5 days. Now my pots are 5 gallon so that may make a difference. But too much or to little water will curl the leaves too. Just trying to help. I’m still a novice too and am also trying to figure things out.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 5, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> What is the temperature in your tent? 22” above plants should be fine with that light turned up while your plant is an adult but if it’s hot in there You may need to cool it down a bit. is your other plant under the same light?  Are you running a vent system? It does appear that your leaves are curling and seeing some heat damage. Do you have fans in your ten for circulation of air? I just had this problem with the ugly plant I told you about. The other three plants living with her did not have the problems the crispy one did.  My problem had to do with PH. I changed to soil that was not preloaded my next grow to see if it would help. That ocean forest is pretty hot but I used it too on my first grow and did have good luck with it
> another question, are your plants good and dried out when you give them a drink every other day? I can’t give my plants water that often but I water until I just get runoff and they don’t need it again for 4 or 5 days. Now my pots are 5 gallon so that may make a difference. But too much or to little water will curl the leaves too. Just trying to help. I’m still a novice too and am also trying to figure things out.





let’s break it down , I’m wired up on some Ethiopian highland coffee


1. What is the temperature in your tent?

2. Is your other plant under the same light?

3. Are you running a vent system?

4. Do you have fans in your tent for circulation of air?

5. Are your plants good and dried out when you give them a drink every other day?


This is a Time Quiz so the answers are not due until the end of today.

All the best.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 5, 2022)

Yeah that


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 5, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> let’s break it down , I’m wired up on some Ethiopian highland coffee
> 
> 
> 1. What is the temperature in your tent?
> ...


Gosh I wish I had Bigs organizational skills. I guess I did cram a lot of questions in that one buzzed sentence huh


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 5, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Gosh I wish I had Bigs organizational skills. I guess I did cram a lot of questions in that one buzzed sentence huh






I’ll wager you were well organized when it came to submarine stuff….life and death stuff eh


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 5, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I’ll wager you were well organized when it came to submarine stuff….life and death stuff eh


Of course but that is when my mind was partially controlled by the government so to speak. Rules and organization was of upmost importance in submarine work especially in my area but now that I’m retiered, my mind is exploring and absorbing much more with that extra space up there that was once reserved for submarine repair


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 5, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I’ll wager you were well organized when it came to submarine stuff….life and death stuff eh


Oh Biggy


----------



## DivineApegrowing (Jun 5, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> let’s break it down , I’m wired up on some Ethiopian highland coffee
> 
> 
> 1. What is the temperature in your tent?
> ...


Answers to the questionnaire
1. I have my temperature set to 75degrees for budding with humidity @ 50... it’s sorta hot in my growing room due to outside temperatures, the highest my grow tent has reached was 86 with almost 90 humidity but I fixed the humidity with dehumidifier, nothing I can do about the heat other than open the tent.

2. my other plants are under the same light I currently still have two growing. One of the same strain lemon pie then another called big tootsie, I’ll post pics of big tootsie 

3. I have a carbon filter setup inside the tent along with 2 fans, plenty of airflow I watch all the colas shake from the wind all the time

4. The top is dried out but as I go lower in the soil it’s a bit wet, but I never get runoff when feeding , I use 1 gallon of water , and give each plants 1 liter of water so if I’m using 4 plants each plants gets fed the same. I normally don’t see liquid come from the bottom. Should I be feeding until they get runoff?


----------



## DivineApegrowing (Jun 5, 2022)

This is the tent I’m using and the last two plants , the short one is also lemon pie not sure why it looks very different from the one I harvested , this one has more purple and the leaves are turning purple which I think is good right? The big tootsie is very tall with loads of colas but the buds are not as fat like the lemon pie 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------

